# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Berlin Uniwechsler dringend gesucht!!!

## digiti minimi

Hallo an alle Medis,

ich suche fr die Erstellung einer Statistik dringend Studenten, die nach dem Physikum oder auch vorher die Charit Berlin ohne einen Tauschpartner (gegebenenfalls auch mit, aber eher ohne) aus welchen Grnden auch immer verlassen haben und somit nicht mehr eingeschrieben sind. Insbesondere Studenten des (WS 05/06) 5. Fachsemesters (aber auch andere). Ihr wrdet mir mit Infos wirklich sehr weiterhelfen!!!!  :Top:

----------

